

Ask HN: Good startups to work for in Amsterdam? - smartera

Hello HNers,<p>I am looking to change jobs and would prefer to make a move into a startup in the Netherlands(after &gt; 9 years in &quot;traditional&quot; companies, I can&#x27;t handle the slow pace anymore).<p>I would love some recommendations for startups in the Amsterdam&#x2F;Rotterdam area to start hunting.<p>Thank you.
======
vpol
No one hurry up in Amsterdam :)

